
Ask HN: Old forums you used to visit? - chatmasta
Anyone else remember the days before StackExchange, reddit and hacker news? When phpBB and vBulletin reigned supreme? I&#x27;m feeling a bit nostalgic today, remembering the forums of yesteryear.<p>My personal trajectory was runescape -&gt; runevillage -&gt; php -&gt; phpfreaks -&gt; neverside -&gt; sitepoint -&gt; digitalpoint -&gt; wickedfire. I was between 10-13 years old at the time and those forums sparked my interest in programming. At the time my parents thought I was wasting my time, but man am I glad 15 years later I took that path.<p>What forums did you visit?
======
Mister_X
ChipsandDips and kuro5hin.org were two of my faves.

